# Great Miami River- Smallmouth Bass Fishing Report



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

The bass were actively in and around beds. I took my cousin with me and showed him the ropes on the big river. It was a gorgeous day and the fishing was on fire! We managed a handful of Fish Ohio class Smallmouth and I got my PB Smallmouth! The ticket was a hellgrammite presentation and I had my cousin catching them on the Berkley 3 inch minnows. Enjoy this live-action report and tight lines!


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations for feeding the Bluegills when you pulled that Smallie off the bed.
Stay in SE Ohio and trash the rivers over there.
Walk around with your fake ass belt while you rape the river.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

One thing to keep in mind. With those big spawners. You practice catch and release but some guys watching your videos might not. And might be familiar with the area. That's easy pickings for a meat hunter.
I'm not trying to throw hate. Just something to consider when filming yourself catching big fish that are going to stay put in one area for a bit. I've seen on multiple occasions guys stringing up limits of big smallies floating live bait under the dams on the GMR. I'm all for eating fish(even bass) but that made me cringe a bit. Each time they were all big females... 
Anyways. Congrats on the big smallies. And just something to think about to help protect those river unicorns...


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

That's was 60 seconds I'll never get back. Nice fish, to much hype.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

fvogel67 said:


> Congratulations for feeding the Bluegills when you pulled that Smallie off the bed.
> Stay in SE Ohio and trash the rivers over there.
> Walk around with your fake ass belt while you rape the river.


Ehhh..I think I will fish wherever I want..sorry your mad bud...go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

sliprig said:


> That's was 60 seconds I'll never get back. Nice fish, to much hype.


 sorry I get pretty excited when I catch awesome fish! Especially as a bank angler. I walk for miles and miles when I go fishing so it's nice to be rewarded.. thanks for watching man appreciate it!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> One thing to keep in mind. With those big spawners. You practice catch and release but some guys watching your videos might not. And might be familiar with the area. That's easy pickings for a meat hunter.
> I'm not trying to throw hate. Just something to consider when filming yourself catching big fish that are going to stay put in one area for a bit. I've seen on multiple occasions guys stringing up limits of big smallies floating live bait under the dams on the GMR. I'm all for eating fish(even bass) but that made me cringe a bit. Each time they were all big females...
> Anyways. Congrats on the big smallies. And just something to think about to help protect those river unicorns...


Yea I understand that aspect of making videos. I try my best to keep locations low-key. But when your in the middle of Dayton trying to fish it's inevitable. Thankfully meat hunters don't do a ton of walking and it takes some footwork to find these amazing fish. I have been watching the area for a few weeks now and the spawn is over.. the banks are FULL of baby smallmouth. It is an amazing sight to see. And did you know it's actually the males that guard the nests? I thought they were females too at first. Thanks for watching man truly appreciate the support!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wrong button


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry was referring to the guy keeping the fish keeping females. Not the fish you caught. I honestly can't tell once they have dropped there eggs. But before hand it's kind of obvious to me.
And ya I've read before that only the males guard the bed. But females will guard the bed as well. Especially before she dumps her eggs. That's why they get caught why sitting on beds. But give her a couple days the females ain't above eating that fry either.

And I get it. Your gonna do what you gotta do to get that epic content man. I get surprised a bit when hardcore C&R guys go bed hunting and film the location there doing it. Just such an easy way to feed the meat hunters. Or even just another fisherman to take the fish away from it's bed/fry for the what how many times now you mentioned in the video? 
Anyways I'm just thinking out loud,talking fish. You know I don't mind the videos I enjoy them. I think I've seen them all. Ive even pm'ed spots to you that I fish hoping to see some wiper action on film! This one just kind of surprised me a bit. Even more after hearing how many times the fish was already caught. Crazy someone tried submitting it multiple times...


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sorry was referring to the guy keeping the fish keeping females. Not the fish you caught. I honestly can't tell once they have dropped there eggs. But before hand it's kind of obvious to me.
> And ya I've read before that only the males guard the bed. But females will guard the bed as well. Especially before she dumps her eggs. That's why they get caught why sitting on beds. But give her a couple days the females ain't above eating that fry either.
> 
> And I get it. Your gonna do what you gotta do to get that epic content man. I get surprised a bit when hardcore C&R guys go bed hunting and film the location there doing it. Just such an easy way to feed the meat hunters. Or even just another fisherman to take the fish away from it's bed/fry for the what how many times now you mentioned in the video?
> Anyways I'm just thinking out loud,talking fish. You know I don't mind the videos I enjoy them. I think I've seen them all. Ive even pm'ed spots to you that I fish hoping to see some wiper action on film! This one just kind of surprised me a bit. Even more after hearing how many times the fish was already caught. Crazy someone tried submitting it multiple times...


Yea unfortunately me and that fished crossed paths..I was fishing the same stretches as the guy doing the dumb stuff. I appreciate you watching and enjoying the content! I have some sweet topwater and creek fishing videos coming up


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Ehhh..I think I will fish wherever I want..sorry your mad bud...go troll somewhere else.


 I’ve been posting big Smallies on here for awhile.
I’m not a troll.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fvogel67 said:


> I’ve been posting big Smallies on here for awhile.
> I’m not a troll just a guy who despises POS that rape the river to win a Tournament


... sounds a bit harsh When you're talking about protecting a section of river that's usually full of dead bodies, heroin needles, and dumped tires


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

Bass Assassin, keep posting. I watch your you tube channel and it's entertaining and informational. Some people, I think take the lives of fish too seriously. I myself am catch & release and I always get the fish back in the water quickly. But people remember they are just fish.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

18inchBrown said:


> Bass Assassin, keep posting. I watch your you tube channel and it's entertaining and informational. Some people, I think take the lives of fish too seriously. I myself am catch & release and I always get the fish back in the water quickly. But people remember they are just fish.


 Oh man, I will always try and make some good fishing videos!! I have been putting a ton of my own time and effort into making some decent content. I am glad you are enjoying it. Some people get butthurt and it honestly doesn't phase me at all..cheers and tightlines!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

18inchBrown said:


> Bass Assassin, keep posting. I watch your you tube channel and it's entertaining and informational. Some people, I think take the lives of fish too seriously. I myself am catch & release and I always get the fish back in the water quickly. But people remember they are just fish.


To be fair. They are much more then "just a fish" to a lot of us. And I do take them pretty seriously. But ya some of the comments were over the top. But if your going to post utube videos on a public forum your going to get the comments. It's been happening forever. 
Especially when your filming yourself targeting bedding smallies that have already been beat up on for a week straight. Guys love there unicorns! Lol.....


----------

